# INFP loves NT humor!



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

New to this community. I'm pretty sure when I examine my motives for signing up here, it was for the sole purpose of telling you NTs how utterly hilarious I think you are (In a good way, of course. *batting eyelashes*)

NTPs, your sense of humor is brilliant and unmatched. It was an INTP website that pulled me into MBTI to begin with. I never get tired of you NTPs, even though sometimes when you're making jokes between yourselves that is beyond my wildest comprehension, I feel like I just accidentally walked into a room full of armed mafia hitmen in the midst of all sorts of illicit conduct and I just want to say, "Uhhh.... sorry, wrong room." and back out slowly before there's enough time to get onto someone's radar. But secret NTP humor societies aside, nobody makes me laugh like you do!!!

And NTJs, I feel a tinge of darkness in my aura for even saying it, but your humor brings out this twisted sadistic side of me that I didn't even know I had, because, let's face it, it doesn't exactly mesh with flowers and kittens. It's...... exciting. And since you're so concise and efficient, you can make me pee my pants with giddy delirium in four words or less!!!

Marshmallow hugs from your INFP fan!!


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

All I ever get is dick-fart jokes from entp subs.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Kind of like that particularly bad trend of adding "in bed" to the end of fortune cookie quotes, I can't help but add *sadistically wringing hands with glee* after an NTJ joke :laughing:


----------



## Brady Hampton (Jan 3, 2014)

Darth Alpha said:


> All I ever get is dick-fart jokes from entp subs.


You forgot the "that's what she said". 
This kind of humor has to be the worst to me. I find it more interesting trying to communicate with a rock than someone who thinks a fart joke is funny, or even worse, creative!


----------



## Brady Hampton (Jan 3, 2014)

Darth Alpha said:


> All I ever get is dick-fart jokes from entp subs.


You forgot the "that's what she said". 
This kind of humor has to be the worst to me. I find it more interesting trying to communicate with a rock than someone who thinks a fart joke is funny, or even worse, creative!


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Ha! I'm not sure if you've seen my posts. I think they're hilarious.


----------



## Brady Hampton (Jan 3, 2014)

Darth Alpha said:


> Ha! I'm not sure if you've seen my posts. I think they're hilarious.


Are you also a fan if zack galifianakis and / or physical comedy? I'm not sure there is anything as funny as zack G in Due Date @ lmao.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Brady Hampton said:


> Are you also a fan if zack galifianakis and / or physical comedy? I'm not sure there is anything as funny as zack G in Due Date @ lmao.


Haha! I actually hate him. Yuck. You me, my man. We would not be able to watch a comedy together!


----------



## Brady Hampton (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah will Ferrell is also a favorite. Comedy is almost all I watch. I think my comedy choices are actually the complete opposite if my usual way of things. Kind if my escape I guess you could say?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

ThruTheLookingGlass said:


> New to this community. I'm pretty sure when I examine my motives for signing up here, it was for the sole purpose of telling you NTs how utterly hilarious I think you are (In a good way, of course. *batting eyelashes*)
> 
> NTPs, your sense of humor is brilliant and unmatched. It was an INTP website that pulled me into MBTI to begin with. I never get tired of you NTPs, even though sometimes when you're making jokes between yourselves that is beyond my wildest comprehension, I feel like I just accidentally walked into a room full of armed mafia hitmen in the midst of all sorts of illicit conduct and I just want to say, "Uhhh.... sorry, wrong room." and back out slowly before there's enough time to get onto someone's radar. But secret NTP humor societies aside, nobody makes me laugh like you do!!!
> 
> ...


You should check out the INFJ "Humor me" thread. It's epically awesome and hilarious. And incredibly long (that's what she said(yes, that's meant to be ironic and funny)). Any chance you're an INFJ?


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

William I am said:


> Any chance you're an INFJ?


I can have moments of being an extrovert.

I can have moments of being a sensing type.

I can have moments of such glorious logic as to make a thinker's head spin.

I cannot, however, muster up my inner judger even if a basket of baby chinchillas' lives depended on it.


Before I finally took an MBTI test, I was called out by an INTJ, two INTPs and a rather lithe and squirrely INFJ as being an INFP. Two tests confirmed their suspicions ;-)


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Darth Alpha said:


> All I ever get is dick-fart jokes from entp subs.


Who on Earth would post such tasteless trash?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Who on Earth would post such tasteless trash?


You guys are my weakness!

It's like an addiction.

Hi, my name is Alpha, and I'm addicted to ENTPs...


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Darth Alpha said:


> You guys are my weakness!
> 
> It's like an addiction.
> 
> Hi, my name is Alpha, and I'm addicted to ENTPs...


I'll send around a card for all the ENTP forum regulars to sign. Just 4 uuuuuu


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> I'll send around a card for all the ENTP forum regulars to sign. Just 4 uuuuuu


I'll probably wind up just burning it and railing the ashes.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Brady Hampton said:


> You forgot the "that's what she said".
> This kind of humor has to be the worst to me. I find it more interesting trying to communicate with a rock than someone who thinks a fart joke is funny, or even worse, creative!


I love shit jokes, but the "that's what she said!" kind of stuff gets old FAST. It's not even vaguely funny to me.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Really? My INFP sister dismisses my jokes half the time.:sad: Maybe it's less to do with my jokes and more her mood. Of course, I try to cheer her up with my jokes, but it isn't all that effective. She laughs at half of them.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

*bends over*


----------



## etienneargot (Dec 3, 2015)

I have two infp friends. these are the funniest moments of my life...
Somehow around them i let go...
an the crazy evil intp wit, confident and razor sharp comes pouring out.
politcally incorrect, irreverent, blasphemous poetry.
i only get to do this with them.
ps, their both monks, so talking about female saints and their blowjob capabilites (and how this made the holy), scenarios of stoned priests giving the eucharists, god going nuts, gay bishops, annoying monks - who always report back to the mothership ...among other things, are a staple in conversation.
...and a little scenario about people we know, if they were to consent to being killed by hanging; why they would, and how it would go... all based on each character's specific habits.


----------



## Thom2 (Jan 31, 2016)

etienneargot said:


> I have two infp friends. these are the funniest moments of my life...
> Somehow around them i let go...
> an the crazy evil intp wit, confident and razor sharp comes pouring out.
> politcally incorrect, irreverent, blasphemous poetry.
> ...


I have no clue what I just read but I like it.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> All I ever get is dick-fart jokes from entp subs.


I fart in your general direction!

*fart joke quota reached*


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

Speaking about NT humor






Would you guys agree that Rick and Morty is NT fuel? 

The way the whole series is structured just seems to incredibly NT and the bias against sensors is laughable. 

Btw, Rick best ENTJ and Morty is so INFP.


----------

